# Brand New Rabbit!



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi All 

Introducing my new arrival Jules! Dwarf lop eared - 3.5 months.

Only came home last night. I'm a new rabbit owner, any tips?

Laura


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Get him a wee friend. Bunnies get lonely on their own but are social animals and really should have a partner.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You need a bigger cage


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

He/She is gorgeous


----------



## JordanPLovelock (Nov 12, 2012)

This Website Is All The Kind Of Fruit And Veg You Can Feed :Safe foods suitable for rabbits | Which fruit and vegetables are safe for rabbits? | What fruit and veg can I feed my bunny?

Rabbit information - www.fuzzy-rabbit.com

Get A Mate Same Sex Otherwise You Will Be Forever Having Bunny Babies + Plenty Of Stuff To Chew There Teeth They Never Stop Growing always have Plenty Of Enrichment For You Rabbit For When You Go Out So Dont Get Bored  Hope This Helped


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't get a same sex mate, get opposite sexes and get them neutered. They are easier to bond, esp. as you are just starting out. 
Where are you going to keep him? What is he currently fed on? Don't forget, loads and loads of hay for him to eat.

He is very cute!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Read all the info at the top of the rabbit section, there's loads to know! Ask any particular questions. Your first reading should be re accommodation, diet and neutering/vaccination. And if you have only just got him then let him settle in without overhandling. Give him a box to hide in if he seems nervous.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Your bunny is lovely.

My advice is read all the "stickys" in the rabbit section. Rabbits are far from easy to keep.

Best thing for your bun is to have him neutered, get him a spayed female bunny friend for company, and have them live in as large an area as possible.

Also read the RWAF website and watch their video on a "hutch is ont enough", as that really explains why bunnies need lots of space.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

*1) (S)he needs at least 36 square foot space access 24/7.
2) (S)he needs a diet of about 85% hay, 10% veggies and 5% good quality pellets (Allan and Page or Science Selective) 
3) (S)he needs to be neutered. 
4) (S)he needs a friend. *


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, looks like Jules will be an indoor rabbit, lucky bunny.


----------



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the hints and tips 

Should have specified in my post, Jules is a male rabbit. 

He will be a house rabbit and will have free roaming of a lovely big house once he's settled in. I think his cage looks smaller than it is in the photo, he's sat up on his little shelf. I appreciate that rabbits need lots of space, but can assure you he will have lots of room to enjoy. He's still a bit hesitant about coming out just yet but have had the cage door open so he has the option to explore.

At the moment, he's got some rabbit pellets, and a tonne of hay to keep him going. We will introduce small amount of fresh veg in the next week or so. I didn't want to bombard him with too much, too soon. 

We also have cats in the house which I'm hoping to introduce him to in the coming weeks. The cats are extremely relaxed. Only one goes out to play at the moment and has never brought home anything small and fluffy. I did a great deal of research prior to bringing home Jules that suggests that cats & rabbits can get along just fine providing they have the right introductions. Can anyone confirm this?

Jules and the cats will never be allowed to mix without supervision, and the rabbit will be kept in a closed room when we're not in the house. His safety is of the utmost importance to me, and I'm hoping that cats won't be too put out either. Frankie & Dexter were very accommodating when we brought Flo & Joey home, no hissing, no fights. I wouldn't have made this decision had I not thought it through.

An exciting few weeks ahead


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

lauragreenland said:


> Thanks everyone for the hints and tips
> 
> Should have specified in my post, Jules is a male rabbit.
> 
> ...


My cats are indoor cats with access to an outdoor pen, my rabbit is an outdoor rabbit and he chooses to greet the cats. They have been fine with him, one did try to swipe him once but was stopped by me. I would say its possible for cats to get on with rabbits, but it isn't something I would attempt.

I hope all goes well for you and Jules.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We have many bunnies here, and a random cat that arrived one day.

I wouldn't feel comfortable they met. It only takes one quick swipe for a nasty injury and infection to set in.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I would never trust my cats with my rabbits...


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Cute!!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My cat doesnt bat an eyelid at the bunnies, and he was a mouser in his younger years.
As long as they are not left together unsupervised I would say they will be fine to meet


----------



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks all.

As I said, it's not a decision I've taken lightly. We have a large enough house to accommodate everyone if things don't go as planned. 

When we brought Joey & Flo home as kittens, I never expected Frankie & Dexter to be as welcoming as they were. After the initial shock of 'Oh my God, there are two more cats in my house', they bonded straight away and are all now the best of friends.

I understand that rabbits & cats meeting will be a very different set of circumstances. Joey had a little peak at Jules earlier today. Jules didn't even blink an eye, Joey was just intrigued.

They will certainly never be allowed to mix without us around to keep an eye. Jules is now installed in the kitchen. Having rabbit proofed this room, he'll now have free range to roam about in here until we're happy letting him out into the rest of the house.


----------



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, and here's another snap just for luck


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Our cats are OK with our rabbits. Our male cat gets on particularly well with our female rabbit, they will give each other a little wash sometimes! The rabbits have absolutely no fear of the cats and I think that confuses the cats totally and they don't recognise them as prey. My fear is that if left loose together, one of the rabbits will get spooked by something :yikes:, start running and it will finally click into place into the cats brain that this is a prey animal....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's lovely  Black and white patchy rabbits are my favourite. I have a girl one named Islay.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

My older cat is a mouser, he also catches anything else he can, pigeons etc. Hes frightened to death of my rabbits when there out in their run. I wouldn't let them meet without the run between them tho, cats are fast and could hurt them


----------



## lauragreenland (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Thought I'd pop back with an update after a weekend of settling in for Jules  I think we can quite safely say that he is one laid back rabbit!

He doesn't seem remotely fussed by the cats, in fact, he seems quite keen to make friends! We have Jules in the living room now due to the kitchen probably being a bit too hot when we're cooking. 

They'd already done between the bars introductions and the cats had seemed OK with the prospect of this new fluffy companion. Last night, I had the cage door open and let the cats come into the room. 

I think Joey & Jules might be friends in the making. Joey was rubbing his face down the side of Jules' cage, rolling on the floor with his tummy on show, and generally being the soppy tart that he always is. Jules wanted to say hello, and kept nuzzling his nose towards Joey. It was adorable 

Flo and Dexter was just as intrigued. Frankie doesn't seem to interested in meeting Jules but she likes the quiet life, and tends to hide out of the way when things get a bit too busy anyway. 

We'll continue to monitor their progress over the next few days and see how relationships develop. He also seems to be settling into the household quite nicely. He's been exploring his new home, playing with his new tunnel and has started approaching us independently. 

Rabbits are wonderful - can't believe I didn't have one before!  Will try and upload some snaps this evening.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

lauragreenland said:


> Rabbits are wonderful - can't believe I didn't have one before!  Will try and upload some snaps this evening.


And a pair is even better  The cats are all well and good but they will never be a comparison to another rabbit friend.

I would also look into getting a much better better enclosure for your bun, the cage pictured isn't even close to being big enough (in fact not one single cage marketed for rabbits is big enough).

Large dog crates (48" min) with an attached puppy pen is much better


----------

